# Air Test



## Keystone (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone requiring air test of the plumbing?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2014)

Require? No.

Allow? Yes


----------



## ICE (Jun 3, 2014)

It's always plastic so air testing is not allowed.  It's done all the time.  The plumbing associated with a swimming pool is not regulated by my code.  It is referred to as "process pipe".  There is no easy way to test the pipe except with air.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 3, 2014)

"Require? No.

Allow? Yes"

Yup....

The cool dude is correct, whether allowed by code or not, in some parts of the country there is not another viable option.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Jun 3, 2014)

Air at 5 psi or fill the system with water to the highest point. Air is usually used unless the leak can't be found then either water or smoke.


----------



## ICE (Jun 3, 2014)

jwilly3879 said:
			
		

> Air at 5 psi or fill the system with water to the highest point. Air is usually used unless the leak can't be found then either water or smoke.


Don't be surprised to find north of 40 psi.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/InTheNews/Safely_testing_PVC_systems.pdf


----------



## Keystone (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for the correction, "require air test", to be require test. From the answers above appears a few require testing. This is a discussion in our office so this feedback is appreciated.


----------



## steveray (Jun 3, 2014)

Testing required, air not encouraged, but allowed, FWIW Fernco fiiting are only rated to 4.3 PSI.....(I believe)...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2014)

For clarification. We only require testing on unground DWV systems. Once it is above ground no testing is required on DWV systems.

All water lines are tested by air until sheet rock installed.

 Pex manufacturers do allow air testing up to 100 PSI

Can you pressure test Zurn PEX tubing with air pressure?



​Yes, but the installer must recognize that there are significant safety hazards associated with air tests. The installer must determine what safety precautions are appropriate to protect their employees and others working around the system being tested.

The maximum test pressure with air should not exceed 100 psi.



One of the problems with air tests is detecting a leak, should there be one. Zurn PEX recommends the use of ultrasonic leak detection instruments with air tests because they do not require the use of chemical solutions and they are quicker.



If you choose to use a liquid leak detector, the following is the *ONLY** one to be used on Zurn PEX plumbing or heating systems.*

*            “Dilute no more than two ounces of green Ultra Palmolive® Original Scent*

*            Concentrated dishwashing liquid in one gallon of potable water.”*



*This recommendation applies only to Zurn PEX systems using Zurn PEX brass insert fittings or Zurn PEX Qicksert CR plastic insert fittings.*



*DO NOT use this solution on other manufacturer’s plumbing system components unless approved by the component manufacturer.*



http://www.zurn.com/Pages/FAQSystem.aspx


----------



## ICE (Jun 3, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> For clarification. We only require testing on unground DWV systems. Once it is above ground no testing is required on DWV systems.


We test DWV before it is covered whether that be buried underground or concealed above ground.  It seems odd that you don't get a head test once the building is framed and the plumbing is installed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2014)

Agree it is odd but then again the plumbers don't use purple primer either. It is a state thing where the train left the station many years ago and has reached full speed which makes it very difficult to slow down and change tracks.


----------



## steveray (Jun 3, 2014)

Good info on the PEX MT.....Not testing the DWV would bug the heck out of me, but I understand the "big ship to turn around" thing....


----------



## mjesse (Jun 3, 2014)

Same at MT - Allowed.

From Illinois State Plumbing Code -

_*Section 890.1930  Test Methods*_

_a)         Roughed-In Plumbing.  The piping of plumbing drainage and venting systems shall be tested upon completion of the roughed-in piping installation by water or air to prove watertight.  The Department or local plumbing inspector may require the removal of any cleanout plugs to ascertain if the pressure has reached all parts of the system._

_b)         Water test.  The water test shall be applied to the drainage system either in its entirety or in sections after piping has been roughed-in.  If applied to the entire system, all openings in the piping shall be tightly closed, except the highest opening, and the system shall be filled with water to point of overflow.  If the system is tested in sections, each opening shall be tightly plugged except the highest opening of the section being tested and each section shall be filled with water; however, a section shall not be tested with less than a ten (10) foot head of water.  In testing successive sections, at least the upper ten (10) feet of the next higher section shall be tested, so that every joint or pipe in the building (except the uppermost ten (10) feet of the system) shall be submitted to a test of at least a ten (10) foot head of water.  The water shall be kept in the system or in the portion being tested for at least 15 minutes before inspection starts; and inspection or testing of the system shall confirm that the system is tight at all points._

_c)         Air test.  An air test shall be made by attaching an air compressor testing apparatus to any suitable opening and after closing all other inlets and outlets to the system, forcing air into the system until there is a uniform gauge pressure of five (5) pounds per square inch (p.s.i.) or sufficient to balance a column of mercury ten (10) inches in height.  This pressure shall be held without introduction of additional air for a period of at least fifteen (15) minutes._

_d)         Water Supply System.  Upon completion of a section, or the entire water supply system, the system shall be tested and proved tight under a water pressure at least one and one-half (1 1/2) times the system pressure but at least 100 p.s.i., by air or water.  When exceeding 100 p.s.i., the test shall be of the hydrostatic type only.  Testing pressure shall be maintained for 15 minutes.  The water used for this test shall be from a potable water supply._

_e)         Finished Plumbing.  After the plumbing fixtures have been set and their traps filled with water, their connections shall be tested and proved gas and watertight.  The test for gas and water tightness of the completed drainage and vent system shall be made by filling all traps with water, and then introducing into the system a pungent, thick smoke produced by one or more smoke machines.  When the smoke appears at stack openings on the roof, the stack opening shall be closed and a pressure equivalent to a one (1) inch water column shall be maintained for the period of the inspection.  Where the Department or local plumbing inspector finds that a smoke test cannot be performed, a peppermint test may be substituted.  A peppermint test is conducted by introducing two (2) ounces of oil of peppermint into the roof terminal of every line or stack to be tested.  Immediately after the oil of peppermint is introduced into the system, ten (10) quarts of hot (160 degrees F.) water shall be added, and each terminal sealed.  The detection of the odor of peppermint at any trap or at any other point in the plumbing system denotes a leak.  Individuals whose body or clothing have come in contact with oil of peppermint shall be excluded from the area until the test is completed._

_f)         Building Sewer.  The building sewer shall be tested by insertion of a test plug at the point of connection with the public sewer.  The building sewer shall be filled with water under a head of at least ten (10) feet of water.  The water level at the top of the water column shall not drop for at least 15 minutes._


----------

